# KT Logging???



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 23, 2012)

From their FB page:

"AS OF NOW KITCHEL, HERBS, AND THE NORTH END OF VAST ARE CLOSED DUE TO LOGGING. We hope to be able to have them open by next weekend. Yes, the trails will be impacted, but we will do our best to eventually get them back to their original form. It's the reality of having a trail system on private land. The landowners can do whatever they wish with their property and we are just grateful they allow us to manage the trails on their land."

I am sure their trail crew will do their best to fix these up but sad news for those riding up there now.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 23, 2012)

Bummer! Sure the KT trails crew will have them back up and riding just fine as soon as the logging is done.


----------

